# New Type of 18650



## picautomaton (25/8/16)

Something that is sure to filter through to the vapers.

http://newatlas.com/french-research.../40637/?li_source=LI&li_medium=default-widget

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bearshare (25/8/16)

The team is hoping to bring inexpensive sodium-ion batteries that can be used across a wide variety of applications to market in Europe *as soon as possible.*

wonder how long its going to take ?


----------



## picautomaton (25/8/16)

I guess once it's cloned by the clone machine in the east it shouldn't be too long


----------



## Cave Johnson (25/8/16)

I'll wait for Mooch's test

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

